# Surefire M961XM07



## tundratrader (Nov 20, 2009)

I am not familiar with these lights. Can a regular sf tailcap be used? Does the body split in half where the weapon mount part is? Could an A19 be used in place of that?

Hope that makes since.
Thanks
Zach


----------



## jp2515 (Nov 20, 2009)

A regular SF tailcap can be used on these lights.


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 21, 2009)

I found one that was a great deal. The only problem was the remote switch didnt come with it. I guess it is still a clicky tailcap. I thought it looked like it was somewhat modular. Oh well. Maybe I will just pass it on. Or maybe it would make an interesting project. 

Thanks
Zach


----------



## nzgunnie (Nov 21, 2009)

The body does split, just in front of the mounting 'rings' (they aren't really rings as they are machined integral but you know what I mean). I'm not sure why the poster above says the body is one piece as it is not. The body is the section that has the mounting hardware fitted to it. Into this can be screwed a 'Lamp module' - either an LU60 (in the case of the M95X), the LU10 in your case, the LU15 (same 'extender' but c/w Turbo head) or the LU20 (12v adapter).

The front of the body has a female thread into which screws the lamp module. As stated, in the case of the M961, this is the LU10. Essentially this is an extender, with short body threads at the rear, and M series threads at the other for the head to screw onto. Their catalogues used to show the breakdown, but I don't think the current one does. TO be 100% correct, the LUXX lamp module also includes the relevant head.

As for an A19, no, it can't be used. It will sort of attach to the rear of the LU10 (where the LU10 normally screws into the body), but as the LU10 threads are much shorter than a normal body's tail cap threads it doesn't fit well (from memory, only a small amount of thread engages).

As for the tail cap, any C series tail cap will fit. The XM tail cap has a clicky built into it.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 21, 2009)

WeaponLights are based around Housings - in the case of Housing Bodies (such as the A21 Classic Universal Housing Body, or the MH90 Millennium Universal Housing Body) the A19 extends rearwards between the housing and the TailCap whereas the A12 extends forwards between the housing and the Lamp Module.

Just to be clear - the A19 will attach to the rear of the MH90 Millennium Universal Housing Body used by the M96. It fits between the MH90 and the TailCap just like it would on a standard flashlight such as the 6P.

However, SureFire does not offer any Lamp Assemblies for the M96 with A19 (creating a four-SF123A body). You could replace the M96's Z46 "M3" bezel with a Millennium TurboHead (from the KT4 TurboHead Kit) and use the MN60/MN61 Lamp Assemblies on the four-SF123A body.

If you require the WeaponLight to be extended forward of the MH90 then you need an A12 (which fits between the MH90 Housing and the LU10 Lamp Module).

The Millennium Universal WeaponLight system uses standard TailCap threads so the standard Z41 LockOut TailCap will fit and function, as will a Z58 Clickie TailCap. The SW01, SW02 (Clickie), UMxx and XMxx TailCaps were designed for the MU WeaponLight system.
If the M96 you are interest in does not come with a remote tape pressure switch you can purchase an XM07 for it.
If you're considering an aftermarket cheap alternative - remember there is good reason they are cheap - they don't handle the current well at all (especially from three SF123As) and will heat up fast, perhaps even failing in short (sic) order. There seems to be a general trend away from tape switches on several of the forums I visit that concentrate on WeaponLights and weapon-mounted lights (ones that aren't SureFires).

This photo shows the MH90 hosting the U2 Bezel (it's actually a Lamp Module) and the U2 TailCap (like a Z58/Z59 but Black HA finish)






This photo shows the LU10 Lamp Module being hosted by the U2 body





Hopefully this shows what is the LU10 and what is the MH90.

Zach,
You ask whether the A19 can be used in place of the LU10 Lamp Module Housing Body.
No. No it can't.

What are you trying to achieve?
If you let us know there may be a solution I can work through for you...

Al


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 22, 2009)

What I was hoping to do I guess is use the A19 in place of the MH90. Basically adapt it over to straight body without the weapon mount. I dont have any U2's so I dont know what the threads are like. I was hoping to adapt the LU10 onto some sort of C type platform. If that isnt something easily done I will probably just sell it back off. The one I got is used and has wear and is missing the ST switch. What would that be worth?
Thanks
Zach


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 22, 2009)

Will any other bodies besides the U2 fit in place of the MH90?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 22, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> Will any other bodies besides the U2 fit in place of the MH90?


Straightforward question first:
No. The U2/K2 body is the only one.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 22, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> What I was hoping to do I guess is use the A19 in place of the MH90. Basically adapt it over to straight body without the weapon mount. I dont have any U2's so I dont know what the threads are like. I was hoping to adapt the LU10 onto some sort of C type platform. If that isnt something easily done I will probably just sell it back off. The one I got is used and has wear and is missing the ST switch. What would that be worth?
> Thanks
> Zach


Ah!
You want to replace the MH90 with a straight-body. Essentially go backwards to the Classic WeaponLight...

To replace the MH90 you need an A21 Universal Housing Body and either an A19 or an A12.
[TailCap]+A19+A21+[Lamp Module]
or
[TailCap]+A21+A12+[Lamp Module]

In my previous photo above I showed that the U2 body and the MH90 are 'interchangeable'. This photo shows the A19 (knurled component) and the A12 taking the place the U2 Body.




It can do the same for the MH90. The LU10 Lamp Module will screw right into the front and a TailCap will screw right onto the back.

You say you are missing the ST plug-in remote tape pressure switch.
That means you have a TailCap (either the XM or the UM)... I assume you have the XM TailCap since otherwise you'd have no means to activate the light...
You can purchase ST switches - STxx where xx is the length of the cable in whole inches for example ST07 (the standard length).
FYI: Without a remote switch plugged in the TailCaps are known as XM00 and UM00.


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 22, 2009)

Cool I get it now. 
A19 is extender for regular c series
A21 is for weaponlight series. 

So I have an A19 on the way I just need to find an A21 to complete my lego. I do have the XM00 tailcap minus the remote pressure switch. So that will make an interesting clickie switch. 

Thanks
Zach


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 22, 2009)

Is the LU10+A21+A19+XM00 still a 3 cell light? 
Is it possible to go LU10+A21+XM00 and use a single 17670 cell?

I would like to possibly use the LU10 with one of Nailbenders SST-50 modules. If I could keep from using a dummy cell that would be great. Thanks for the patience. Just when I think I get something figured out I start on another lego project. I just realized the value of a 9P with P91 lamp and two 18500 cells!

Zach


----------



## Size15's (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay so the MH90 (and U2 body) contain two SF123A batteries.

The LU10 Lamp Module's Lamp Module Housing Body holds the third SF123A it's Lamp Assemblies require [in addition to the two in the MH90].

The LU10+A21+A19 creates a three-SF123A body.

If you remove the A19 you are left with a two-SF123A body.
I've no interest in aftermarket rechargeable batteries, or aftermarket modifications so can't help with that side of things.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 22, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> A19 is extender for regular c series


The A19 is intended to extend the body of a 6P to create a 9P with the appropriate P90/P91 Lamp Assemblies, or to extend a 6PL to create a 9PL.
It's going back a bit now but other conversions include 6PT to 9PT, or 9PT to 12PT [whether you'd call this a model 12PMT depends on what you consider "M" to standard for]
Anyway, I dislike the use of "C-Series" as a generic term of all standard-body models.
SureFire has a specific C-Series - the C2, C2L and C3.
I prefer the term "standard-body models" along with the most relevant examples, usually starting with 6P.
The A19 is not intended for the Z-Series or C-Series or M-Series as although it can be used on a number of models it prevents the use of the CombatGrips.



tundratrader said:


> A21 is for weaponlight series.


The A21 not for 'WeaponLights' - it's not an addition.
The A21 is the core of a Classic WeaponLight. Like the MH90 is the core of the Millennium Universal WeaponLight system, the A21 is the Classic Universal Housing Body around which the whole WeaponLight is built.

I think you get this but I'm a pedant and details are important when navigating the world of SureFire models!

Al :green:


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 23, 2009)

I understand the terminology now. I meant standard-body when I said C series. I am not sure why that is the common term around here. I am also confused how d26 and d36 came to be. As they are nowhere to be found in Surefire land. 

I do understand about changing parts to non surefire parts. I was very hesitant to mess with my nearly perfect trusty C2 but I found that Surefire had fallen way behind on LED technology when I arrived here. It looks like they are going to be on top again in all aspects when the M3L arrives. 

Since you are a Surefire history buff has the A21 every been offered in the standard HAIII finish? Also why were the popular SW01 and SW02 discontinued and when did that happen?

Thanks for all the help, 
Zach


----------



## Size15's (Nov 23, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> Since you are a Surefire history buff has the A21 every been offered in the standard HAIII finish? Also why were the popular SW01 and SW02 discontinued and when did that happen?


The A21 has only ever been available in standard type II black anodised finish.

Note that using the term "HAIII" is like saying "Hard Anodised Hard Anodised" - you don't have to use HA and III - either will do.
Technically, this redundancy is a form of rhetorical tautology, and in many cases a pleonasm.

FYI: Using the term "HAII" is just down right wrong.
It's either Type II, or it is Type III (HA) - it can't be both.
It's like saying "Hard Anodised Soft Anodised".
There is no such thing as "HAII"

The SW01 was discontinued due to lack of demand.
The SW02 was phased out, AFAIK, as part of SureFire's attempts to make their product range more simple and easy to understand. The XM TailCap had basically the same switching capability as well as the remote switch socket.
Also, the general trend to smaller WeaponLights and the need to reduce the weight as much as possible - the SW02 is a comparatively large, heavy component. I'm never quite sure whether the SW02 has actually been discontinued. It still seems to be around. Perhaps SureFire still put together batches whilst there continues to be demand.

Al


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 23, 2009)

Did any lights have sw01 or sw02 as factory supplied switches?


----------



## nzgunnie (Nov 23, 2009)

I've seen a number of M951s being sold with them.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 23, 2009)

If we take your M961 as an exmple:

M961P featured the SW01 'Pressure' switch
M961C featured the SW02 "Charlie" or "Clickie" switch
M961SUxx featured the SUxx remote tape pressure switch TailCap (an updated version of the Classic Sxx remote tape pressure switch)
M961UMxx featured the UMxx remote tape pressure switch TailCap which featured the plug and socket style and the STxx remote tape pressure switch
M961XMxx features the XMxx TailCap with STxx remote tape pressure switch


----------

